# New York Finger Lakes.



## Torus34 (May 19, 2007)

A suggestion;

I've known the Finger Lakes area since 1953.  I still go back there whenever the opportunity presents itself.  It's a great place for a photographic vacation.

I can provide several pages of information on where to stay, places to visit, etc.  I'll snail-mail a copy to anyone who's seriously interested.

'Aha!', you say, 'Gotcha! That was an offer, not a suggestion!'

Yup, you got me there, friend.

The suggestion?

To anyone out there who knows a specific area well enough to provide similar information; it would be nice if you could mention it here and offer to share your knowledge.


----------



## Torus34 (May 19, 2007)

One afterthought:

Perhaps we could preface a meet-up thread title with an 'M' and an area info thread with 'I'.

As in 'I: Finger Lakes, NY.'

Comments, anyone?


----------



## d1a1s1 (May 19, 2007)

Maybe it would be even easier if we offered information on an area when someone requests it. Like "I-Finger lakes?". Then if anyone has information to share they can provide it. Instead of just offering the information and waiting for someone to need it. This would be helpful to planning trips. Whad'ya think?


----------



## Torus34 (May 19, 2007)

That would work very well, too.  Great idea.


----------



## d1a1s1 (May 19, 2007)

Torus34 said:


> That would work very well, too.  Great idea.



Well...apparently this is only going to work for me and you!


----------



## Torus34 (May 19, 2007)

Who knows?  'They also serve who only stand and wait.'


----------

